# ISLAMABAD | Platinum Square (World Trade Center) | MIX | 13 fl | U/C



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Renders:
































Progress:


----------



## samson awanet (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks Beautiful! When will it be completed.


----------



## ManBearPig (Mar 10, 2007)

The development itself doesn't look as good as the artist impressions, but I'm sure once they fit all the windows and the bling it will look very impressive.


----------

